# Strike king bitsy minnow?



## Eric E

Anyone use these crankbaits for crappie? 

sent from my HTC evo


----------



## sbreech

Nope, but I use small square-lip shallow diver Rebels, small floating Rapalas, and tiny Yo Zuri minnows to catch them. If there's a bass around, you'll get them too.


----------



## SeanStone

Yes, I have almost every color they offer. Our walmart started stocking them a few years ago and I have had some sucess with them. They are an all around good bait. I have caught sunfish, smallmouth, largemouth, crappie, and even a saugeye on them. They have a real tight wobble which creates a good amount of vibration. You may have seen this picture, but heres a picture of a 2 pound 3 ounce crappie I caught on the shad colored bitsy minow. The same day I caught a four pound largemouth on the same one. To date that was my best day of fishing, all becuase of the bitsy minnow. I don't use them very much anymore, but my girlfriend uses them because they are easy to use. Just cast and reel.


----------



## Intimidator

I bought several a few years back, but you are limited to certain depths....I ended up making the switch to almost 100% swimbaits. Now I only carry a plastic pocket box with everything I need. I can fish them any way and at any depth that I need, from water that is 1 foot to 30 ft deep and in any situation or cover!


----------



## SeanStone

That's a very valid point that I forgot to make. The bitsy runs about 3 feet deep, 6 if you reel faster and dip your pole tip in the water. I only use them in under 10 feet of water. This usually covers most ponds and small streams. Another thing I forgot to mention is that they are incredibly light wieght. You'll need to cast them with a spinning rod and no more than 8 pound test, any more than that and you'll lose depth and action of the lure.


----------



## twistertail

I've got several and use them for crappie and they work great. I usually use twistertails but if the water is a little muddy I'll put one of those on and they seem to work a little better.


----------



## Eric E

I would be using them with a ul spinning setup with 2lb diameter braid, so I should be good on that end. Will have to get a couple to try.

sent from my HTC evo


----------



## Rod Hawg

Rapala Floaters are my bait.


----------



## buckzye11

Norman also makes a "crappie crankbait". I have one in chart, gold, silver, and blue back. Seems like the gold one has always produced best for me with crappie. And they are one of the best river smallie lures out there.


----------



## Eric E

Where do you find the Norman crankbaits?

sent from my HTC evo


----------



## spfldbassguy

I seem to catch more huge bluegill on them than I do crappie. Actually I don't think I've ever cuaght a crappie on one of 'em. Alot of bluegills and a few whitebass,hooked something that felt really nice before it snapped my line though. Knowing my luck I foul hooked a carp or something.


----------



## Rod Hawg

Spfldbassguy. If you troll them around brush piles where guys are jigging you might get more Crappie. In the summer I troll with them for Big Gills and catch some toads.


----------



## eyecatchum2

I have had good success with them on crappie & gills. Also the occasional bass , catfish, walleye. I try to find them on sale since they are a little pricey.


----------

